# Sand fleas.....no joke



## Chugg'n & plug'n

I was watching that bizarre foods show the other day. The guy was out in Indonesia somewhere. They were cooking sand fleas. All they did is rinsed them real well to get all the sand out, pulled their legs off, and threw them in hot oil. The host was raving about them, and he said they are actually a type of crab and, therefore, taste EXACTLY like soft shell crabs. Has anyone on here ever eaten them? I'm going to give it a try this summer, but I want to hear some info if anyone else has ever tried them.


----------



## JapaneseZero

i did. they are good. I fried them in fish fry batter. you have to eat them hot though... once they cool off the shell isnt as crunchy and can get stuck in your throat.


----------



## GreenFord

So the shell is soft when hot off the fryer? I hate crunchy shells but may just have to try them when we see the big ones this summer.


----------



## SmoothLures

Y'all can have them, just pass me the pompano.


----------



## fishnimpossible

yeah pompano sounds better....andrew zim....loves to eat cock and balls from any animal !!!..anything that sounds like flea,,makes me mad..and the asians will eat anything also....try eating real crab...its alot better


----------



## JapaneseZero

fishnimpossible said:


> and the asians will eat anything also


WOW... Really guy? 



greenford said:


> So the shell is soft when hot off the fryer? I hate crunchy shells but may just have to try them when we see the big ones this summer.


Right out of the fryer they are like a fried soft shell crab. almost like the texture of popcorn shrimp. I ate the ones that are a little bit smaller... ate one of the golf ball sized ones and it was like eating a small crab flavored apple. They are good, give them a shot. If you dont like them use them as bait.


----------



## eric

ill admit, im chinese.
and have eaten them.

they are a pretty tasty snack when deep fried, a mix between popcorn shrimp and s/s crabs.
like the guys said before. should be served warm out of fryer.

maybe add some cajun for more flavor. yum yumm.

fun thing is, up here in ny waters. the beach is full of em. i dont need no shovels, sieves, or tools. just walk into the wake on an outgoing tide. massive amounts of them just tumble back and forth in the waves.


----------



## Al Kai

SmoothLures said:


> Y'all can have them, just pass me the pompano.


lol, I was thinking the same thing except my choice of fish is Poke Aku 
(Hawaiian food, ya all can google it)


----------

